
Soyuz rocket fails due to misprogrammed launch site - FriedPickles
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/this-weeks-failed-russian-rocket-had-a-pretty-bad-programming-error/
======
FriedPickles
Original source (Anatoly Zak):
[http://www.russianspaceweb.com/meteor-m2-1.html](http://www.russianspaceweb.com/meteor-m2-1.html)

